# Preview of my IBuyPower Configuration!



## KevBlah (Nov 18, 2007)

okay so i will be placing my order for my ibuypower this week
before i get criticism and words of advice to build my own box
i simply do not have the time for it

what do u guys think my fps in games like cod4, crysis, etc. will be?
does anyone have any tips or advice for a more effective gaming pc? (other than building my own )






*Case:* Eagletech Viper II Aluminium Gaming Tower Case w/420W Power Supply   Red/Black 2-Tone   
*PSU:* 650 Watt -- NZXT PRC-650 Power Supply   SLI Ready   
*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E6850 (2x 3.0GHz/4MB L2 Cache/1333FSB)
*CPU Cooling:* [=== Silent ===] Thermaltake MaxOrb CPU Cooling Fan System Kit 
*Motherboard:* eVGA NForce 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0 Dual PCI-E MB 
*RAM:* 2048MB [1024MB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module - Corsair-Value or Major Brand   
*GPU:* 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT 512MB w/DVI + TV Out Video
*HD 1:* WD Raptor WD740GD 74.0GB 8M Cache Hard Drive [Serial ATA-150, 10,000 RPM]
*HD 2:* 320 GB HARD DRIVE   [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache]
*Drive 1:* 16x DVD-ROM Drive
*Drive 2:* 18X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive
*OS:*  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
*Power Protection: *Opti-UPS SS1200-AVR Mighty Voltage Regulator
*Total Price: *$1,816

*Accessories :*
Logitech G15 Keyboard (ordered from zipzoomfly for $34.99)
Logitech G9 Mouse (will order from mwave)
Samsung 22" LCD 226BW (will order from newegg)

*Down the Road:*
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel


----------



## strick94u (Nov 18, 2007)

I would take a hard look at a p3x board my 680i has been a regret for me as far as over clocking it limits me. My old e6300 never hit past 3.0 ghz and on a p35 board it hit 3.3 no sweat. just saying this is my rma a1 680i and 3.3 is best it will do on a e6600. Oh and Sli you want big case lots of air lots of my case has a fan on the side thats big still havd to put 3 extra fans. Frame rates and qulity wont be an issue on that pc


----------



## KevBlah (Nov 18, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I would take a hard look at a p3x board my 680i has been a regret for me as far as over clocking it limits me. My old e6300 never hit past 3.0 ghz and on a p35 board it hit 3.3 no sweat. just saying this is my rma a1 680i and 3.3 is best it will do on a e6600. Oh and Sli you want big case lots of air lots of my case has a fan on the side thats big still havd to put 3 extra fans. Frame rates and qulity wont be an issue on that pc



Thanks a lot.

I really like the look of that red case, but i guess it does seem a little small for the type of hardware im running
So, is this case a lot better in terms of air capacity?
*Thermaltake Armor Gaming Case w/25cm Fan Side Panel Windows, 420W Power Supply   Black  *





This is all I get to choose from in terms of motherboards:
     Asus P5E Intel X38 CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $82]  
     Asus P5E WS Professional Intel X38 CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $127]  
     Asus Maximus Formula Intel X38 CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $116]  
     Asus P5N-E SLI nForce® 650i SLI Chipset w/6-channel CODEC, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [- $47]  
     Asus P5K Premium/WiFi-AP Intel P35 CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $67]  
     Asus P5N32-E SLI nForce® 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $91]  
     Asus Striker Extreme nForce® 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB     [+ $180]  
     eVGA NForce 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0 Dual PCI-E MB      
     MSI P35 Neo-F P35 Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA, USB 2.0 PCI-E MB     [- $57]  
     MSI P6N SLI-F nForce 650i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA, USB 2.0, IEEE 1394, PCI-E MB     [- $52]  
     MSI P6N Diamond nForce 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA, USB 2.0, IEEE 1394, PCI-E MB     [+ $131]

is the 680i a solid motherboard tho if im just all about plug and play and not planning on overclocking?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 18, 2007)

KevBlah said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I really like the look of that red case, but i guess it does seem a little small for the type of hardware im running
> So, is this case a lot better in terms of air capacity?
> ...



yea, the armor is a perfect case for that setup. as far as motherboards go, from that list, i would pick the asus p5e ws.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 18, 2007)

why would he want a crossfire chipset if he is buying a 8800GT?


----------



## KevBlah (Nov 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> why would he want a crossfire chipset if he is buying a 8800GT?



thats what i was thinking

does anyone have any insight into this motherboard issue?
the 680i should be fine if i dont overclock right?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 18, 2007)

the 680i is a good board,i think the evga version had a problem with the memory slots,but i do believe that was resolved..you should look into and make sure that board supports cpu's with 1333fsb


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> why would he want a crossfire chipset if he is buying a 8800GT?



ah, yea, kinda overlooked that, lol.


----------



## ericb365 (Jan 9, 2008)

wer can i get a Eagletech Viper II Aluminium Gaming Tower Case w/420W Power Supply 
or wer did you get it?


----------



## flashstar (Jan 9, 2008)

I would seriously consider just going to Newegg and building your own computer. You could probably save $200. Also, you can choose your own components and the general quality of the system can be much better if you choose.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks to be a solid build to me. The 680I is fine for overclocking, so people just seem to get bad boards, but considering that you are getting SLI cards, it's fine. I wouldn't go with Corsair Value, the XMS is a much better line of memory.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2008)

That looks good and all but you should really try and build it your self its way cheaper..


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

Get a better PSU and better memory.  Might as well get a quad core too.


----------

